# Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe and Down Pipe? click here!



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here!*


_Quote, originally posted by *42 Draft Designs* »_Will your test pipe work on the mk4 12v or 24v VR6?
No. The mk4 VR6 cat is built into the downpipe. There is no way to install our test pipe on the mk4 downpipe. We are considering building a downpipe and test pipe for the mk4 12v and 24v cars. If you're in the market, *please email us to show interest.*

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/faq.htm#test Read a little half way down this page for that information
[email protected] 
Just Decided to post this for those who haven't seen it.
If there is a show of interest as there obviously was for their current test pipes, we could definitely get one made for the market of those who want it...
You could run it with this piece below to run it on our cars succesfully and avoid CEL; all the info about it is on that page...42dd does not sell it but it shows who makes and sells it...or maybe Meik could make and sell a similar product
















Like was said in another thread. the demographic is not big enough....but with desire to tune and modify it will grow just like it did with any other car out in the tuning world....the 24 valve will grow if we want it to








oh and the point of this is...email them to show that we actually exist and want this stuff for our cars!


----------



## Static- (Jul 8, 2006)

mmm test pipe


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (Attack.:Rabbit)*

The function of that part is to take the o2 sensor out or the exhaust flow so that the sensor reads the way it would if the cat was still in place. In our case you would only put this on the post cat o2 sensor. This is probably something that could be used with the EGR block off plate I've made so people could remove the SAI pump.
There isn't really a need to make something like this. If you where to look on other car forums these things are everywhere and you can piece one together with parts from home depot.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_42dd does not sell it but it shows who makes and sells it...or maybe Meik could make and sell a similar product

















You show me where to buy it - and I'll make 'em.







Those would be freakin' EASY! Are they expensive? If they are REALLY cheap it would be tough for me to compete price wise... I'd love to check it out tho! Maybe I can save some dubbers some money.
...and removing the EGR system will make you fail emissions readiness tests... for those who didn't hear me the first 10 times I've said it.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
...and removing the EGR system will make you fail emissions readiness tests... for those who didn't hear me the first 10 times I've said it.









I've also let them know about that but nobody seems to care. There are states that are not as anal about emissions. If you plan to even remove your cat and use the part on this page it would be best to research your state laws so you don't get slaped with a fine when you get your car inspected.
This part that spaces out your second o2 sensor and my EGR block off plate are both illegal for emissions laws.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_This part that spaces out your second o2 sensor and my EGR block off plate are both illegal for emissions laws.

I hope you don't take what I said as being personal dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't mean to be a dick at all. I've had so many freakin emissions headaches over the past year I can't even begin to tell you guys.








Between my car which **hopefully** will pass, Katie's VR6-Bug, and 3 of our delivery trucks not passing the first time... I hear "emissions" and I twitch.








Both parts are illegal - but ONE will help you pass emissions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I could care less about being legal - it's *getting away with it* that I care about.








Holy crap I just saw the prices on other block-off plates. BakBer's thing is perfect for the price... Oh - and SOME tunes and all standalone cars would be PERFECT for that part. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by MeiK at 9:34 AM 1-11-2008_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Both parts are illegal - but ONE will help you pass emissions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I could care less about being legal - it's *getting away with it* that I care about.









I think we should just say *"For Off Road Use Only"*


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I think we should just say *"For Off Road Use Only"*

Indeed.


----------



## Rayzilla (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (MeiK)*

does anyone else that makes test pipes offer a 24v one? i have talked with my buddy who owns/runs a local performance shop and he is ready to make me one if i can't find one on the market! If i don't find one this weekend it's going to get started on!


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (Rayzilla)*

As it says in the first post:
*No. The mk4 VR6 cat is built into the downpipe. There is no way to install our test pipe on the mk4 downpipe.*
I haven't heard of anyone making one, and I'm sure ^that^ is the reason... If your buddy wants to give it a shot, great, but he should be prepared for the possibility of making a DP while he's at it


----------



## Rayzilla (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_As it says in the first post:
*No. The mk4 VR6 cat is built into the downpipe. There is no way to install our test pipe on the mk4 downpipe.*
I haven't heard of anyone making one, and I'm sure ^that^ is the reason... If your buddy wants to give it a shot, great, but he should be prepared for the possibility of making a DP while he's at it










i completely understand that! will let you know how things go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_The function of that part is to take the o2 sensor out or the exhaust flow so that the sensor reads the way it would if the cat was still in place. In our case you would only put this on the post cat o2 sensor. This is probably something that could be used with the EGR block off plate I've made so people could remove the SAI pump.
There isn't really a need to make something like this. If you where to look on other car forums these things are everywhere and you can piece one together with parts from home depot.

Yo Bak, if your talking about using normal spark plug arrestors to space out the O2 sensor from the exhaust stream like the 1.8t guys have been doing for 100s of thousands of miles succesfully, it wont work on a 24v. I wanted to do that, but then i read the thread (two links down). It looks like that Nicely crafted 42DD piece is much different, and probably works.
Heres the 1.8t thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1366095
Heres the thread where someone said it doesnt work on a 24v... newcreation said he tried it numerous times on his 2.8 24v, and R32...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3692156

_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
If there is a show of interest as there obviously was for their current test pipes, we could definitely get one made for the market of those who want it...


That downpipe seems right down my ally because i plan to go catless, but the OEM downpipe doesnt fit into my MK2, so im assuming the aftermarket one from 42DD wouldnt fit either







Nice product though, and its good to see that companies are at least trying to put out new products. And http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for always posting potentialy new 24v aftermarket parts.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Yo Bak, *if your talking about using normal spark plug arrestors to space out the O2 sensor from the exhaust stream like the 1.8t guys have been doing for 100s of thousands of miles succesfully, it wont work on a 24v.* I wanted to do that, but then i read the thread (two links down). It looks like that Nicely crafted 42DD piece is much different, and probably works.

No, I don't agreee with the spark plug arrestors. There are alot of other tuner companies making the o2 simulators that look very similar to the 42DD part posted above. One could even make something like that to move the o2 sensor out of the exhaust stream. All they would have to know is that the tread size on all bosch o2 sensor is M18 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BakBer at 8:22 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (BakBer)*

tried these on the R32 and tried the spark plug anit-fouler both did not work


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_tried these on the R32 and tried the spark plug anit-fouler both did not work 

Are you talking about the part 42DD has on their website? Or just spark plug arrestors? Sorry i dont know what you mean by "these" becasue were sorta talking about both kinds now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (RipCity Euros)*

We were the first to offer a testpipe for the R32 engine as well as a CEL delete file back in 2005. Production began January 2006 (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2414638)
The ME7 in the R32 and 24V 2.8 are sensative, we know of only one case where spark arrestors and or wayne angle block devices worked to eliminate a code for dirty 02 readings but at that point the car threw a code for the 02 sensor heater not warming up as expected.
Our testpipe's are currently availible for the dual setup in the R32 if you are interested, you would need R32 style downpipes to make it work on a single cat car. We also offer our own software for the VR6 including cat delete files. 
We've been toying with the idea of making a package for you guys to convert over to the R32 style, we'll continue to monitor interest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by [email protected] at 2:17 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ we also offer our own software for the VR6 including cat delete files. 


How much for just the cat delete file?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
How much for just the cat delete file?

If you're asking if we can just flash the cat delete part onto another programmers file we cannot do that. It's a comprehensive wipe clean of the ECU and we flash our file onto it which is a performance file with cat delete which runs for $299 currently.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! ([email protected])*

Oh sorry lol the wanye o2 angle block and the spark plug anitfoulers would trigger a cel no matter what i did..And i can't flash that over on my R32 i guess VF stage 2 here, wish i was able to but i guess i'll be going to c2 for a custom tune and take care of this cat monitoring system as well.
Also Brendon.I had an Eip test pipe and the flange work on it was terrible took some beating with a hammer and heat,and two exhaust gaskets on each side to try and keep it from leaking.So i got rid of it and bought one from another company fitment is not very good sits off center towards the drive shaft and the passenger side O2 has a penny thickness of room between it and the flange work is also off.
So when it is time to put it back in i might be looking for a better quality item with no problems if that can be taken care of if i wish.I heard someone else running one from you guys on their R32 and have no problems at all.Good to here


_Modified by newcreation at 1:46 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If you're asking if we can just flash the cat delete part onto another programmers file we cannot do that. It's a comprehensive wipe clean of the ECU and we flash our file onto it which is a performance file with cat delete which runs for $299 currently. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_Oh sorry lol the wanye o2 angle block and the spark plug anitfoulers would trigger a cel no matter what i did..And i can't flash that over on my R32 i guess VF stage 2 here, wish i was able to but i guess i'll be going to c2 for a custom tune and take care of this cat monitoring system as well.


Why not do a high flow cat? Or do you just want to go catless?


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (RipCity Euros)*

Oh forgot to mention Spent alot of money on the miltek highflows and guess what same thing happens as when i use a test pipe so i figured might as well get rid of the highflows and save money and use a test pipe if it is going to do the same thing.Well the only problem with the highflows is the mil nothing to do with the item itself top notch.Stock cats no problems at all.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (newcreation)*

if i end up taking longer than i plan to go to a turbo; and end up holding off...i'd be getting that magnaflow highflow piece that i posted numerous times in other threads.
If i do i'd do a whole write-up on it and post up alot of photos and take exact dimensions of it for you all.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_if i end up taking longer than i plan to go to a turbo; and end up holding off...i'd be getting that magnaflow highflow piece that i posted numerous times in other threads.
If i do i'd do a whole write-up on it and post up alot of photos and take exact dimensions of it for you all.



Just do it







.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Want 42DD to build a 24V MKIV Test Pipe? click here! (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Just do it







.

which one lol


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

so we will still throw a code with a high flow cat? and a high flow cat and an O2 spacer? That sucks big gorrilla, lion, monkey balls, and ruins all of my plans...


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
which one lol

Both







.


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_so we will still throw a code with a high flow cat? and a high flow cat and an O2 spacer? That sucks big gorrilla, lion, monkey balls, and ruins all of my plans...

I wasn't aware we'd throw codes with a highflow.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Both







.

I wasn't aware we'd throw codes with a highflow.

haha i'm so tempted to buy it and find out








inner struggle


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
I wasn't aware we'd throw codes with a highflow.


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_Oh forgot to mention Spent alot of money on the miltek highflows and guess what same thing happens as when i use a test pipe

That sucks, i was first planning on running catless with an O2 spacer. Found out that wouldnt work, so i planned on running a highflow cat with a spacer, and now that wont work. And im sure as hell not spending 300 to tune it out, im ballin on a budget over here


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Not everyone has had problems with highflows only a few of us with the R32 have more don't i was just one of the unlucky one's.You guys might be fine with the high flow.But for sure the test pipe will throw the codes


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

I don't understand why we'd get a light running a highflow cat. That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*

cels are cool.. whos complaining?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I don't understand why we'd get a light running a highflow cat. That doesn't make sense to me.

Didn't make sense to me when i paid 1k for the milteks and it threw a cel with 1day and clear it come back clear it come back.Put the stock ones back in 2weeks later no problems.


----------



## cprobst (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (newcreation)*

i would like to run both a test pipe and a high flow cat, not at the same time but tt make a dp for the 12v that you could swap in a test pipe and high flow cat, i would need to swap for pa inspections because we dont have emissions yet in my county, if i could find a dp i would do this


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (cprobst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cprobst* »_i would like to run both a test pipe and a high flow cat, not at the same time but tt make a dp for the 12v that you could swap in a test pipe and high flow cat, i would need to swap for pa inspections because we dont have emissions yet in my county, if i could find a dp i would do this

You saying use a 12v DP


----------



## cprobst (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
You saying use a 12v DP









no if there was a 24v dp out there i would use it, i referenced the 12v dp as an example of what i would want the 24v dp to be like


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

24v vs R32 cats are different.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_24v vs R32 cats are different.

Yes they are different.But the computer reads them the same way except ours the R32 has two different banks to read after the cat instead of one like the 24v.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

^ I was only mentioned it for tooling reasons.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (cprobst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cprobst* »_
no if there was a 24v dp out there i would use it, i referenced the 12v dp as an example of what i would want the 24v dp to be like

Yeah, im just going to cut the stock DP after the Y and before the cat, then weld a pipe to go between the steering rack/ fire wall, then put the highflow a little further back.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2015)

*Any interest still?*

Hey guys,

Do we still have any interest in a 24 Valve Downpipe and/or Test pipe? I've been getting several calls and emails about it, so i figured I would bring this thread back from the dead to see if you guys would still like this.

If some one sends me a stock catalyst section, and/ or stock header system. We will build this. First person to donate their part will be compensated. 


Please email me at [email protected] and put "24 Valve" somewhere in the subject line.


----------



## trh1157 (Nov 29, 2013)

*24v vr6 test pipe*

Some one has to have an old exhaust system laying around.


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do we still have any interest in a 24 Valve Downpipe and/or Test pipe? I've been getting several calls and emails about it, so i figured I would bring this thread back from the dead to see if you guys would still like this.
> 
> ...


Email sent


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll do a write up when I get the catless y pipe from Jared 

And I'm not talking Forge silicone hoses kinda write up 

I'm actually gonna be held up a little being without my stock one, but I'm willing to sacrifice ️


----------



## george25 (Jun 1, 2008)

sub'd...


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

Stock unit made it to the shop today- hopefully it made it safely!


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I have mine, let me check today


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the TT DP and know that it is 2". Will this DP be bigger in diameter?


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

2003gtivr62.8liter said:


> I have the TT DP and know that it is 2". Will this DP be bigger in diameter?


I believe it will have a 2.5" outlet.


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

Heard from Jared 10/19. He said its waiting on the desk of development. Just wanted to pass along the info to anyone following 


@TylerJamesInc | #BuildCleanShìt


----------



## DorkyJoao (Oct 7, 2004)

Been looking for a cheaper option for years now, but i have a feeling this is still gonna take a while to develop, and wont be much cheaper than the techtonics downpipe. 

Prove me wrong 42DD!!!


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

DorkyJoao said:


> Been looking for a cheaper option for years now, but i have a feeling this is still gonna take a while to develop, and wont be much cheaper than the techtonics downpipe.
> 
> Prove me wrong 42DD!!!


Well TT doesn't offer a catless version, so it's not really comparable.

Evidently 42DD is slammed, cause 10/19 Jared said he should have some good news for me that week...and I never heard from him. I shot him an email last week checking on how it's coming, but haven't heard from him yet.

I'm hoping the 2-3 week turn around time, that has turned into over 2 months, warrants a 1/2 price cat-back to complete the system 🏼 

Looking at the stock 3-1 manifolds, it almost makes more sense to just make this a complete header... 


@TylerJamesInc | #BuildCleanShìt


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

Jared got back to me today, and let me know his personal email has been down for two weeks, they're swamped with development at the shop, he's been hounding the crew about gettin goin on the downpipe, and he feels terrible for letting me down on it. He's really looking forward to getting the product built and out himself.

He's offered to send my stock pipe back, as well as other generous compensation.

I'm just gonna have him keep my stock pipe. He said- being realistic- that with the holidays right ahead, it's probably gonna be January before they get to building the new pipe.

So I'll give you all an update when I hear anything- probably after New Years 

So everybody have a great Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years 🏼️


@TylerJamesInc | #BuildCleanShìt


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

I've sent 3 emails, one DM on Instagram, and another massage on Facebook Messenger to Jared since my last update here, and haven't gotten a response to any. He said he'd hook me up on a cat-back for blowing the 2-3 week turn around into 3+ months, but when I responded to his email showing definite interest, I never heard back.
Please don't let this taint your opinion of 42DD as a company- I have not attempted to contact anyone else from 42DD, as I am letting Jared handle this whole thing as he wants to. I'm sure if I contacted "42DD", it would get the ball rolling, but I'm honestly just wanting to see how it gets handled without me lighting a fire under anyone's ass.
In all reality, this is a pretty freakin simple y-pipe. The holiday rush is long over, and there's no reason why there hasn't been ANY updates on this.

On another note- I think if 42DD went a step further- and did a full header- they would end up with a better product. I mentioned this to Jared in one of my emails that I didn't hear back from him on. I wanted to get his take, and offered to send my manifolds in as well.
As of now, this is basically a "cat delete". If it was a full header, it would eliminate the somewhat-restrictive manifolds that are fairly common to port. Just my thoughts 🏼
I'll update here when I get an update myself. 🏼️


@TylerJamesInc | #BuildCleanShìt


----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)

urotuning.com offers a techtonics tuning downpipe with a cat delete option for $400


----------



## uoxi (Aug 23, 2016)

Tyler James Inc. said:


> I've sent 3 emails, one DM on Instagram, and another massage on Facebook Messenger to Jared since my last update here, and haven't gotten a response to any. He said he'd hook me up on a cat-back for blowing the 2-3 week turn around into 3+ months, but when I responded to his email showing definite interest, I never heard back.
> Please don't let this taint your opinion of 42DD as a company- I have not attempted to contact anyone else from 42DD, as I am letting Jared handle this whole thing as he wants to. I'm sure if I contacted "42DD", it would get the ball rolling, but I'm honestly just wanting to see how it gets handled without me lighting a fire under anyone's ass.
> In all reality, this is a pretty freakin simple y-pipe. The holiday rush is long over, and there's no reason why there hasn't been ANY updates on this.
> 
> ...







...So what was the end result?


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

2 years later...
Decided to send another message to @42 Draft Designs this week.
Dylan is the current customer service guy, and neither Jared nor Dave still work there. They are the two guys that I have delt with previously.
Dylan wasn't aware of the project, but I gave him the run down, as well as a link to this thread. He talked to the boss, and said they're gonna crank it out in the next two weeks.
I told him Jared said he would hook me up with a cat-back for the delay/hassle, but Dylan didn't address that. Jared didn't specifically say free, but after being patient for 2 years on a "2-3 week" project, I don't think that's unreasonable. I'd love to have a full 3" stainless 42DD system, and don't think it would be much of loss to them.
Anyway, I guess I'll have to address that again, and see what they are willing to do for me.
I also suggested a full header being a much more desirable product, as our factory manifolds are known to be restrictive, but he didn't respond to that either.
I'll keep you guys posted, and will hopefully have an update in the near future this time 🤞🏼


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess this forum is deader than dead- so no one will really care- but I wanted to keep it up to date.

Dylan got back to me about what the owner said he would be willing to give me for a discount on a catback. For the inconvenience and hassle of the 2 week project dragging on for over 2 years, he is willing to give me a 10% discount on a catback system. That's right, 10%. In fact, Dylan even said "I'll let you know, you'd get a much better discount than I can give if you wait till Black Friday"
I've been waiting 2 years for this; waiting a couple weeks till Black Friday isn't really an issue. But the lame ass discount is.

As much as I want a 42DD system on my car, this makes me want to not have anything 42DD on my car. Maybe Dylan didn't even talk to the owner- I can't know for sure. It would really shock me if that's really all an owner would be willing to do. Who knows.

Anyway, I'll update the thread with pics if/when I get the new downpipe


----------



## george25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Milltek gave me 10% off a system just because I emailed them and asked for it after I missed their winter sale. I am keeping an eye on this thread, so thanks for the updates.


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

george25 said:


> Milltek gave me 10% off a system just because I emailed them and asked for it after I missed their winter sale. I am keeping an eye on this thread, so thanks for the updates.


Yeah, exactly. 10% is something he should be able to give without talking to the owner.
I'll definitely be looking into other systems.


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

Dylan got back to me, and admitted he didn't talk to the owner. Two emails back, he told me he was going to talk to the owner and get back to me- I said cool. His next message was that he could give me 10%, and the whole Black Friday crap. So one would assume he talked to the owner- though I wouldn't expect it to be handled like this if the owner was actually made aware of it.
I'm less than happy with his lack of care of the whole thing. I've already asked him to get me in touch with the owner once, and he just ignored that request. I'm not trying to make this a bigger deal than it is, but it's definitely not getting handled well.


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

Tyler James Inc. said:


> Stock unit made it to the shop today- hopefully it made it safely!


GUYS!! YOU WOULDN’T BELIEVE IT! I FINALLY GOT IT!!

Just kidding. It’s been over 5 years since my factory Y pipe has been at the shop, and I still have nothing. Countless promises from the owner... 3 years ago- a few weeks before Black Friday: “what catback do you want? I’m gonna have the guys build it before the Black Friday rush!” Sent him what I wanted. No response.
Followed up a year later- “I assumed you meant last Black Friday, but did you mean this year?!” Nothin

Checked in again a few months ago, and all I got back was- “I need your address”

No apology, no “oh shít!! I can’t believe I haven’t gotten this to you yet! What’s your address? I’ll get it out ASAP” Nope.

Sent my address, but still haven’t seen anything.

So yeah, it’s been a pretty rad experience 👍🏼


----------



## Tyler James Inc. (Jan 9, 2009)

It’s a real thing. And I actually finally have it 🤯🥳


----------



## DorkyJoao (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good... but damn... 5 years ahahahah

let us know how it fits and sounds when you get it in.


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

I have used the techtonics tuning down pipe and a MK3 vr6 test pipe on a few builds works like a champ.


----------

